# Maturing or sick



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello all,

I have a 18 week old puppy, and we have been having a wonderful time, especially since all of her shots are now done and we can go to the dog park, and on walks. It has been wonderful. I can now take her on a walk or a quick trip to the park for some off leash time, and she comes home and is calm. This is very new for me since the last 10 weeks of my life has been constant play with her because I could never tire her out enough inside. But now that we have been able to go on walks, sharkies have almost disappeared, commands are understood, and I can actually sit in a chair without being jumped all over and bitten. 

All of this is wonderful, but I cannot help but wonder if she is sick. She just seems so calm inside. She does have energy when outside, but once home she is just so chill. it is almost like I have a different dog. What do you think? Is she sick or just maturing?

FYI: she has always been a picky eater, so lack of desire to eat is nothing new. ( though she always eats everything she should, it is just done with some backtalk. hehe)
stools are usually good in the morning, and get softer as the day goes on, but never watery or soupy.
she is starting to teeth. Like a baby can this cause them to feel unwell?
She is on medicine for demodex.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't know! Maybe look up the medicine for side effects?

I have a 18 to 20 week old puppy and she is still pretty active inside and out. She does nap alot though to recover her energy!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A good many pups start being less sharky at that age.
If she is full of energy when out on walks, I wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

We had the same worry with Whiskey! She was a pretty normal sharky puppy but once she got to 4 months or so, she was just so calm at home we were worried if she was feeling ok (especially with all the stories on this forum!). I'm pretty sure she's just a mellow puppy now. Every Vizsla owner has commented how mellow she is for a puppy, even in the park. She runs, hikes for hours and hours and has those random bursts of energy but at home she's usually snoring or going from sleeping place to sleeping place. I think it's also that we take her out at least 3 times a day off leash so she never builds up energy and we do work alot on training. Or maybe we're just lucky? The main thing is, if she looks good, she has plenty of energy outside, and her poops are good, then don't worry.


----------

